# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Animals on Flags

## Deus

http://flagstamps.blogspot.com/2010/...-on-flags.html

Fierce Animals on National flags signify “A country’s strength, its priority on defence and on occasions generosity too”. 
Amongst the animals depicted on flags, perhaps, the Lion is the most widely used animal symbol on flags. The Lion is regarded as the symbol of Authority & Command, Power & Dignity, Justice & Wisdom, Ferocity & Courage, and finally The Lion is also regarded as the king of beasts. 

Lion of Babylon on the Iranian (formerly Persia) Flag. It is claimed that the Lion and Sun Emblem has 8000 years old roots dating back to the very first Persian Civilization of Shush. According to legends, The lion was the symbol of the goddess Ishtar.

Tiger is another fierce animal and appeared on many flags representing powerful energy. In many Asian countries, the Tiger is considered the 'king of all beasts' (not the lion).

----------


## Reinaert

Hmm Well, it's very strange to have the lion as a symbol. The male lion is lazy, he lets the women do all the work. And if his harem comes home with a killed beast, he wants to have the first bite! 
The lion is further on only occupied with constantly mating his harem. In two years time he really mates himself to death.

Well, some Dutch provinces have a lion in their coat of arms, but it really was a stupid choice.
(Including Brabant)
We Dutch could have planted two beavers in our coat of arms, that would have portrayed our people much better.




I go for the beaver!

And indeed, I feel more sympathy for the tiger!

----------


## Antigone

> Hmm Well, it's very strange to have the lion as a symbol. The male lion is lazy, he lets the women do all the work. And if his harem comes home with a killed beast, he wants to have the first bite! 
> The lion is further on only occupied with constantly mating his harem. In two years time he really mates himself to death.


Yes, but the male is only ever dominant because the females accept him to be. The male is always outnumbered in any pride and is there simply because the females have decided that he is the best protector and sire for the new crop of young and as payment for his hard work (lol) he gets fed. 

But the male is not designed for hunting, rather for strength. It is the females who have the speed and agility for the catching of prey and, despite misconceptions of his laziness, males do participate in the hunting of larger game where his weight and strength are to the advantage. As a team, lions work extremely well together.

Getting back to the topic, some nations have animals on flags simply because the animal is indigenous and therefore representative of the country and not necessarily as symbols of strength and ferocity.

----------

